# Retrofit Apple CarPlay in 5-series



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Saw the news that Apple CarPlay is available in cars and bmw configurator is showing it as an option for new X5. However, its not showing it as an option for 2017 F10 5-series. Would it be possible to retrofit it into F10 or is it incompatible with the HU?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

for F10, it will be incompatible, because F10 will not get NBT evo head unit...


Thorsten


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Motorboat411 said:


> Saw the news that Apple CarPlay is available in cars and bmw configurator is showing it as an option for new X5. However, its not showing it as an option for 2017 F10 5-series. Would it be possible to retrofit it into F10 or is it incompatible with the HU?


Only available on EVO units ID5+, which will be equipped on the new 5 series next year
As of right now, if you want one, you can, but you will need to change your headunit from another car such as the X5 or whatever, with a unit that is compatible with it and comes with it as a kit.


----------

